# Best time of year/guide for a trophy trout out of Orlando?



## skiffhalljr (May 12, 2017)

Hey there,
The wife is talking about going to Disney and I said I would do it if I could fish a couple of the days we are down there. She obliged so now I need to find a guide within 1-2 hrs/best time of year to come down. I am specifically looking for a big trout on casting/spinning gear. I would be cool with just getting one bite for the whole two days.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Now is a great time and Capt. Justin Price or Capt. Willy Le can get it done.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Willy!


----------



## JonBreeze (11 mo ago)

Billy Rotne out of Ponce Inlet / New Smyrna. Ponceinletcharters.com


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

I've fished with Willy Le, he's a great guide and a fine dude to spend the day with


----------



## skiffhalljr (May 12, 2017)

Thanks for the help, everyone! Kind of side tracking here but would it be worth it to head up to Jacksonville and fish? I know that the Indian river lagoon historically held the biggest trout in the world but where would you guys head to on Florida’s East coast to find a trophy today?


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

The Indian river and mosquito lagoon are not what they used to be for any time of fishing… that being said if you get the right day in March with Capt Peter deeks in Sebastian fort Pierce he still stays on them!! Good luck man


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Capt matt chipperfield guides out of Guana just south of Jacksonville and he is all about huge trout. May be worth checking out.


----------



## skiffhalljr (May 12, 2017)

I will eventually be making a trip the Matt Chipperfield for sure. I have been interested in sharing a boat with him ever since I listened to his podcast on the speckled truth. I was not sure if there were any other cant miss guides along the coast. Thanks again for all of your help. I will be sure to return the favor if you guys ever head to LA.


----------

